# New one in the house!



## Pabs16 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey waz up
my name is Pablo
I'm from Monterrey Mexico, 
i Own a Seat Ibiza Sport 
and i call it "aceituna"
Hope you guys like it!
Some pics!
Blue tapeeee... haha 








Front








Bootie








The Grill








Side, a few months ago, just to show the rims!








Well talking about new stuff to my car, i might be buying a fat fives set... in a few months... 
_Modified by Pabs16 at 1:55 PM 3-11-2008_

_Modified by Pabs16 at 1:57 PM 3-11-2008_

_Modified by Pabs16 at 1:57 PM 3-11-2008_


_Modified by Pabs16 at 1:58 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## Skisbp (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: New one in the house! (Pabs16)*

Hey Pabs16 if your not already on http://www.Seatcupra.net get this posted there!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New one in the house! (Skisbp)*

I like the red grille surround. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But did you wax the side strips?


----------



## corona fr (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice Ride dude !!
Nice place to see you hahaha


----------



## dtapia_1392 (Mar 5, 2008)

ta chido


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

like the red grill


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: New one in the house! (Jackwilliam)*

Ahhh...blue tape even plagues Mexico!


----------



## AUTOVERKAUFER (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: New one in the house! (Pabs16)*

Nice car pabs!!


----------



## Cruz85 (May 3, 2008)

Muy Bonito, I like very much the emblems
http://www.seatibiza.net/foro/
Un saludo!!


----------



## Pabs16 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New one in the house! (nany)*

Hey well, what are our questions dude¿?


----------



## DaVWid (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: New one in the house! (Pabs16)*

Me gusta mucho! Caliente coche


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

i wish we have SEAT in canada


----------



## jasica.walters21 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and hope u will get the required information here.


----------

